# (Possible) Resolve to Tethering issues



## mfinlay04 (Jun 8, 2011)

So I've been having some intermittent tethering issues since switching to the bionic from the thunderbolt. I've tried about everything you could think of trying to get the tethering to be solid on 4g with ICS and for the most part it has been pretty good. But I've found by using Set DNS from the market and using openDNS for my DNS my tether has been perfect. It constantly gives me the toasted notification that the program has requested root permissions to override the VZW DNS. But the tethering is seriously 100x better. I'm sure without even testing that this will drain your battery much faster as it's constantly rechecking the DNS server but if your tethering at home why not plug your phone in anyways?!

If you guys are having issues give his a shot and see if it works for you too.

PS. this breaks the market but it's easily fixed, by going into preference and uncheck apply to 3g networks. And recheck when your tethering again or done with the market.


----------



## mfinlay04 (Jun 8, 2011)

Okay so it doesn't break market, I was having issues because the play was down yesterday. Idk why but this greatly increases the speed. I tested on my phone and my buddy's nexus and got similar results. Idk if its only my area or if everyone would benefit but w/o my download speeds are like 8-11 and with I get 20-22mb down.

Sent from my XT875 using RootzWiki


----------

